# How many to transfer?



## Robinway (May 28, 2016)

Hi am new to ff. 42 in January - single using donor sperm. Have got egg collection on Wednesday and * all being well* will need to decide how many embies to transfer. That's assuming I have a choice! Dr said I could do 1, 2 or 3 given age. I'm pretty confident I'll do x 2 if poss but not sure about x 3. Has anyone any experience of this? Thanks- I've found reading all of your posts very helpful.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Over 40 with OE  then I'd definitely go for 3 if you have that many.  Sadly over 40 you have around a 50% chance of miscarriage if you do have a BFP so even if 2 or 3 did take the likelihood is only 1 would progress beyond 12 weeks.
Good luck 
TCCx


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey there Robinway,

I think it depends on certain factors. The quality of the embryos matter a lot.  The better the grade, the more likely they'll stick. Another factor is your endo lining thickness - is there  a lush welcoming environment for implantation? One other thing is PGS - if you're doing this you can exclude embryos likely to miscarriage. Finally, do you have a history of miscarriages? If you do then you'll want to up your number of transfered embryos. 

You have to consider all these factors so that you can weigh the risks of multiples against  the benefit of improving your  live birth chances through transfer of 3 embryos. 

PGS/PGD wasn't available to me so I went for 3 embryos even though all other factors stated above were positive. 

Best of luck deciding. Hope my blurb is helpful.


----------



## Robinway (May 28, 2016)

Thanks both- ec today so seeing what tomorrow holds.


----------



## rothbard (Jan 24, 2016)

My wife is 43, using OE. Our consultant at the Lister Hospital advised against transferring more than 2 embryos.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes mc rates increase with age BUT multiples also increases the odds of not getting a take home baby!

My friend opted for two de embryos and had twins. I am in forties with a toddler and readily accept having two at 42 would have been SO much harder - no matter how young and fit you are, at 42 we are getting older and achier etc!

Having a lo is the best thing I have ever succeeded at. But in your scenario if this is first cycle I would opt for one. Then maybe increase if got bfn.

Good luck.


----------



## Robinway (May 28, 2016)

Hi 

Thanks for all your kind advice. Spoke to embryologist have 19 embryos. So *touch wood* good chance of some quality embies for day 3 or 5. At this stage her view was two but no more than two so I'm feeling confident in that. Totally do ache at my age  so agree on peril of twins...

Thanks all


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

That's lots of embryos so well done !  Hopefully you'll get some to freeze as well

I had a few cycles where i had 2 or 3 put back ( at the lister) and had failed cycles/ miscarriages. 

On my successful cycle I had two put back and had twins!  Best thing ever and it's exhausting being over 40 but so worth it. 

I would have always gone for 3 if there was that option to up my chances. 

Good luck ! 
Xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

If i were you, i would have them genetically tested on day 5 and 6. The best looking embryos tebd to be unhealthy. I have seen that in my example and in my friend's. Im saying this in order to avoid miscarriages and waste of time/money plus health.


----------

